# Need sausage hanging hooks



## sparky30_06 (Jan 4, 2008)

can anyone tell me where i can get some hanging racks to go into a GOSM widebody??


----------



## ba_loko (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there any way that you can make them for yourself?  I don't know where to buy them, other than from the manufacturer.


----------



## kookie (Jan 4, 2008)

Not sure what they look like. But if they are just a "S" shaped hook. Either just go to a hardware store and look for s hooks or if you can't find them there, just get some of the old style rubber tarp straps and take the s hooks off them. Just my thoughts without knowing what your hooks/racks look like.

Kookie


----------



## walking dude (Jan 4, 2008)

i would just use string, for a quick fix............just tie em to the rack above...............

with space between the hanging sausages.........i know ......i state the obvious sometimes


----------



## sparky30_06 (Jan 4, 2008)

I thought about getting some stainless and welding some up, but was looking for a fast quick fix.


----------



## minn.bill (Jan 4, 2008)

i've had just as good of results smoking my sausage on the racks


----------



## t-bone tim (Jan 4, 2008)

If you can get some some s.s. welding rods you can bend them to the shape you want and they'll last you forever ... also hardwood dowels ( un treated ) can be used also to hang casings in your smoker , cut them to the lenght you require to cross your smoker ( where your racks usually go ) and you're set to go , my .02 worth .Tim.


----------



## mulepackin (Jan 4, 2008)

I've made hooks for hanging my turkeys (inside a stockinette or mesh bag) out  of old clothes hanger wire. It's always avail., cuts and bends easily with common tools, but remains rigid enough to support 10+ lb. turkeys. Not as pretty as some matls. but gets the job done.


----------



## peteybbq (Jan 5, 2008)

I just use curtain hooks.


----------



## morkdach (Jan 5, 2008)

get some 3/32 stainless filler rod from local weld supply and bend in s hooks i use these to hang jerky and sausage


----------



## jerrykr (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's what I did.

Go to Lowes/Home Depot and get a dozen small eye bolts nuts and finish nuts for the top.  About $5.00 total.  (get the small ones in the hardware section).

Open the eye bolts up to make it into a hook.  vise/pliers/screwdriver to pry it open.  You can do it.

Lay out a grid for drilling 12 holes in the top of the cabinet.

here's how mine looks from the top.







here's how mine looks from inside.







here's some home made sausage hanging for smoke.







Be sure to use cure in the sausage if you are going to only smoke them and not cook them.

-=- Jerry -=-
www.homesausagemaker.blogspot.com


----------

